# Pictures of Hog Waters for Newbies



## rboutdoors (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey guys and gals I am trying to get started with a few feeder pigs for my family and am looking for ideas of how others are watering there pigs. I would like to be able to fill the water from outside of the pen and needs to be able to support 3-5 pigs.

I was hoping that people could post pictures of their setups to help out us newbies. If it turns out to be a good thread we could get it stickied because I am sure this topic comes up at least two or three times a month.


----------



## jeremynj (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't have any pictures. I have 1 pig and 5 chickens and I just use a small plastic bin. It is maybe 1 ft by 1 ft and 3 inches deep. I put it next to the fence so I can refill it easily with a hose or bucket. It doesn't get knocked around nearly as often as everything else in the pen so maybe the pig is smart enough to know what it is.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

A lot depends on your location and climate. Does it snow and freeze where you are? How far from outbuildings or water sources?


----------



## Hagler's Farm (Jan 9, 2012)

I also don't have a picture on hand, but I put a nipple waterer in the side of a steel stock tank with a heater for the winter recenly I put it on a stand so they can get to it easier without as much water running out of their mouths. Durring the warm months I simply have the nipple piped into a gargen hose. So far I've found this to be the best way to go since my pigs tend to get into or dump any open water, plus this way it stays clean. On full 24X48 tank last my two gilts a couple weeks, though I fill it more often than that to make sure they never run out. I'll try and remember to take a pic tomorrow morning when I'm feeding the animals.


----------



## rboutdoors (Feb 23, 2012)

I am in Texas so no need to worry about freezing. 

You know the old saying a picture is worth a thousand words. People can get a lot of inspiration seeing other's setups. 

Thanks for the input so far


----------



## Hagler's Farm (Jan 9, 2012)

If you don't have to worry about freezing than the nipple water piped directly to a hose is the way to go in my opinion, then the always have fresh clean water. It's REALLY cheap too, I think I put all of $10 into mine, plus the hose.


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

No pictures, but easy. 55 gallon blue plastic barrel and one hog nipple per 2-3 pigs.

Drill a hole about 2 inches from the bottom. I use a 5/8 drill and then have to slightly expand the hole. 11/16 might be right, but I don't have that size bit. 

Thread the hog nipple in and tighten it up carefully so you don't strip the hole. Done!

I put the barrel on 2 cement blocks next to the fence. I have 2 t-posts driven into the ground and strap it to the posts. It's so heavy when full, they can't move it around much anyway. To fill, just run a hose to it. 55 gallons will last 3-5 pigs for at least 2-4 days. Maybe less in the heat of Texas. And it stays fresh and clean, doesn't spill into the pen and make a mess, etc. They work great.

Most nipples are adjustable. Since the barrel isn't pressurized, you need to make sure they're adjusted to highest flow. 

Might want to use a white barrel or put it under shade because the sun might heat up the water too much in a blue barrel if it's hot and in full sun all day. Not a problem here.

Mine have always figured it out on their own. Some people put a marshmallow or peanut butter on the nipple so they investigate and learn what it is.


----------



## shagerman (Apr 10, 2008)

i have a couple of old hot water tanks. strip it down cut the top clean out the junk in it. and take out the spiket to turn water on. and put in a larger water nipple. i believe mine are 30 gallons. weld a couple of pieces of metal on the bottom for feet and your done... i have 4 of these. i do not have a picture. but they work well. if your in colder weather. throw a heater in and that takes care of that.


----------



## Hagler's Farm (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's my stock tank with the nipple waterer, I put the nipple in the side of the tank by simply drilling the holes, then using 2 flanges on each side, cut a rubber gasket on both sides and used rubber washers on the screws to hold the flanges. At first the flow was horrible so what I did was the little plastic piece in the nipple that controles the flow, I simply popped that out with my pocket knife and reassembled the nipple. So now it has unrestricted flow which is perfect when run on gravity pressure.



















Here's my hose nipple waterer, as you can see it's simply a few metal pipes plumbed together with brackets holding them to the fence and a hose clamped on the end. This is what I would recomend if you don't have to worry about freezing temps and have access to tap water.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

We have one that is connected directly with the garden hose like the one in the last picture. We had to move it outside the barn because they like to let it run to make a mudhole. Other than that, it works great.


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

I've done the hose thing also, but then connected the hose to a bucket outside the pen. Worked for the situation I had. Whichever of the above methods you pick will work fine. Best advice: Don't use buckets or pans. They just become toys and will cause never-ending mess and frustration.


----------



## Hagler's Farm (Jan 9, 2012)

cooper101 said:


> I've done the hose thing also, but then connected the hose to a bucket outside the pen. Worked for the situation I had. Whichever of the above methods you pick will work fine. Best advice: Don't use buckets or pans. They just become toys and will cause never-ending mess and frustration.


X2 I found the same thing out.


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry, no picture.
The blue food grade barrels I have come with bungs that are threaded in the middle. It is 3/4 inch, so I purchased a bushing to get to 1/2 inch, a 10 inch long nipple, and a 1/2 coupling. That gave me enough length to set the barrel on blocks outside the pen and then I wired the metal pipe fitting to the welded wire panel it ran through. Only the nipple part sticks through the fence. So far every thing is holding up, but these are AGHs not big pigs.

SPIKE


----------

